# J'aurais dû parler anglais hier



## afilnit

Hallo,Hoe moeten we in het Nederlands zeggen :"J'aurais dû parler anglais hier".Bedankt.


----------



## Lopes

Poging van iemand die verreweg van goed Frans spreekt: 
Ik had gisteren Engels moeten praten


----------



## afilnit

Hallo, "Ik had gisteren Engels moeten praten", voor mij wilt dat zeggen : "J'avais dû parler anglais hier". En niet "j'aurais". Daar is er iets ambetant mee...Nee ?


----------



## Lopes

Ja oke, 'Ik zou gisteren Engels gepraat moeten hebben' dan..
Dit mag ik van de mods/taalkundigen vast niet zeggen, maar dat komt allebei op hetzelfde neer  (althans in spreektaal)


----------



## Joannes

Nee hoor, het klopt. *Hebben* kan zo gebruikt in de verleden tijd, vergelijk met het Engelse *had better*. 

*Ik had gisteren (al) Engels moeten praten (voor ik Frans moest praten).* 'J'avais dû parler anglais...'
*Ik had gisteren Engels moeten praten (want Frans verstond ze niet).* 'J'aurais dû parler anglais...'

Edit: had jouw post nog niet gelezen, Lopes, maar wie er wat ook van zegt, *ik zou gisteren Engels gesproken moeten hebben* klinkt verschrikkelijk.


----------



## Janpiet

afilnit said:


> Hallo, "Ik had gisteren Engels moeten praten", voor mij wilt dat zeggen : "J'avais dû parler anglais hier". En niet "j'aurais". Daar is er iets ambetant mee...Nee ?


Daar heb je gelijk in.  
"Aurais' is een voorwaardelijke wijs (conditionnel) en die moet ook in het Nederlands tot uiting komen. Dus toch:

_Ik zou gisteren Engels gesproken moeten hebben._

Het kan bijv. betekenen: 
Men zegt dat ik gisteren Engels had moeten spreken.


----------



## Grytolle

"hebben moeten spreken" wordt het toch ipv "gesproken moeten hebben"? Ik dacht dat "moeten" "spreken" met zich meebracht


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> "hebben moeten spreken" wordt het toch ipv "gesproken moeten hebben"? Ik dacht dat "moeten" "spreken" met zich meebracht


In deze constructie heb je een voltooid deelwoord nodig he, en dat wordt het lexicaal werkwoord natuurlijk: *spreken*, dus *gesproken*. Ik begrijp niet goed wat je in verwarring brengt..?

(Dit alles terzijde, ik ben nog steeds van mening dat *ik had gisteren Engels moeten spreken* de beste manier is om dit te zeggen..)


----------



## Grytolle

Ik raakte in de war door zinnen gelijk "ik heb moeten spreken over..."


----------

